# Solarez topcoat



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

There's like a 20 page thread on Solarez on TU and I am surprised no one is talking about it here. If you are unfamiliar, Solarez is a polyester gloss resin made for topcoating surfboards. It is a UV cure so in about 3-5 minutes in sunlight or using a indoor UV light you have a nice hard, glossy topcoat.

There have been some people who have had a waxy sheen occur, usually on dark baits. 

I hang my lures over the container until they have stopped dripping (10 minutes or so) and then hang them over an $11 24" black light I got at Walmart. I "teepee" two mirrors over the baits so it gets complete coverage from the light and in about 5 minutes my topcoats is finished.

At $33 a quart shipped I think it is a lot cheaper than D2T which runs $4 for less than an ounce. Also there is little waste due to the dipping process I use. Obviously I haven't had many chances to fish the lures, but this is made for surfboards and they tend to come in contact w coral, sand and rocks so I believe it will be durable. 

It doesn't have the same glossiness as the 2ton but goes on a lot thinner, which I prefer.

So if you know about it, cool, if you didn't I hope this helps.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Ill have to check it out on TU. I haven't done a wood bait in years, the jigs and such take up most of my time as far as lure building.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Photog Thanks for the info.I was wondering about it can you post a pic of one of the bait's done with it.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

hard to get a good pic showing the sheen but this isn't too bad.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

The thread at TU is 20 pages long lol!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I read the thread, but I have reservations. The price is right, the process is quick, but I can't see using a topcoat that can fog or haze the work.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with Vince, I will pay a little extra to ensure a "glass-like" finish everytime. That glossy finish is really what makes those colors "POP" on a bait....I always love to see the difference of how my baits look after I apply the resin coating!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

It definitely has a dull type finish, and WILL NOT stand up to musky teeth!!!! so.....just an FYI


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

rjbass said:


> It definitely has a dull type finish, and WILL NOT stand up to musky teeth!!!! so.....just an FYI


Would you mind sharing some details of your experience with it? How many coats you used, how badly the lures were damage, etc. Do you have any pictures of the baits?

I ordered some and I was planning on using it on some lures to test out next week. If it doesn't hold up to musky teeth, I won't bother!

thanks!
jeremy


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Jeremy,

I don't have any pictures, but seeing the finish you put on your lures, you will not be happy!! I put two coats on and had a very dull finish, less than satin, and I got severe hook rash and tooth holes from pike. Didn't catch a musky. If you were to use it and not sell baits maybe, but if you plan on selling baits with this finish, don't waste your money, honest. Not trying to let the air out of anything, but I believe that most people that build baits on this site hold there stuff to a higher standard.
Let me add that this was my experience and as a long time bait builder this is my honest opinion for what it's worth.
Rod


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Rod,

Thanks for the advice, I don't think I'll even bother to experiment with it. 

Anybody want to buy some Solarez?!?

jeremy


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Fellas,

Here is my experiment with Solarez and portions of my post from another site. I have not done enough experimentation yet but I do believe there is some potential to use it as a quicker method for base coating lures to give it a smooth surface to move forward with the finishing process. I have not performed the necessary steps to determine if it will work well. I would NOT use it as a finish coat as it is hazy and I LOVE the look, feel and durability of E-Tex. Just a thought, but RJ any experience with using it as a base coat?
It was $25 so in the end a small investment and I tend to not give new things a try, so here is an attempt.....Most of he time it's the process of stretching out of my comfort zone that has value more so than the end result 

My experience:

I've read all of the post in the TU thread and had to give the Solarez a try. I received it yesterday and spent the morning building a foil reflective foil box for the black light (thanks for the idea Cedar Lake Musky). I have attached some pics.
I took a before pic of a plug that was sanded and ready to move to the next step. I used an acid brush and brushed the solarez on directly from the container. I placed in the light box and rotated it a few times for about 3 minutes. I noticed there were a couple of spots with thin coverage, so I added a second coat and repeated the light box steps. I took a couple pics of the box and the foil lining as well as the finished plug. It looks pretty good and I will paint a base coat and see how it goes from there.
I do have a couple of questions:

1. The smell is not great, smells a lot like sawed styrofoam (reasonable), does anybody know the hazard level?
2. Has anybody used it as a base coat and then E-texed for final coat ( I wonder about a harder initial coat and then softer final coat on durabilty for denting on rocks etc.)
3. Have people been using multiple coats? any issues?
4. How many are dipping vs. brushing and what type of brush? I won't dip as most of the lures I make are larger musky sized.
5. Any issues with it setting up from the ambient room light (if brushing a larger musky lure)?

Thanks fellas, I am interested in others responses to my questions.
Best,
MS


----------

